# This Just Arrived



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Lovin it so far but unsure about the bracelet perhaps a brown leather strap? what do you think ? its a BaoXuan 17j


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice looking watch :thumbsup:

Assuming the bracelet is reasonable quality & comfortable I'd leave it on as I think it suits the watch. If its a dodgy hair ripper then I'd contemplate a nice dark brown strap rather than a tan model.

Ian.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Nice looking watch :thumbsup:
> 
> Assuming the bracelet is reasonable quality & comfortable I'd leave it on as I think it suits the watch. If its a dodgy hair ripper then I'd contemplate a nice dark brown strap rather than a tan model.
> 
> Ian.


Thanks Ian I think your right a nice dark brown would suit it! the strap is a bit cheapo really as the gold anodising carries over onto the last link and looks like its been sprayed on! looks ok from a distance though and no its not been a hair ripper so far lol

Lovin the watch though I like the second hand with the little jewel like red blob it really catches the light nice watch.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good mate, nice one :thumbsup:

I like the gold details on the face, the number batons look really solid and the centre of the second hand and the red blob are all cool IMHO.

Another vote for a dark brown leather strap as well, the existing bracelet looks like it's trying too hard if that makes sense? Looks more like it was nicked from a dodgy Rolex to me (no offence meant, obviously)


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Looks good mate, nice one :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the gold details on the face, the number batons look really solid and the centre of the second hand and the red blob are all cool IMHO.
> 
> Another vote for a dark brown leather strap as well, the existing bracelet looks like it's trying too hard if that makes sense? Looks more like it was nicked from a dodgy Rolex to me (no offence meant, obviously)


Yeah I know what you mean the wife says leave the strap as is but Ive not been noted for taking much heed of her too often.

Dodgy Rolex

lmao


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice looking watch,and i would also leave the strap on it looks good together.

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the way bracelets look but I usually don't like to wear them... If that watch was mine it would go straight into this:










...I'm guessing those are 18mm lugs? Maybe 20 by the way the bracelet tampers?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just noticed the calibration on the dial is not right ! if you look closely at the pictures the minute markers are out of sync with the 5min markers ! I noticed this after observing that the watch seemed to be losing time on downward hours then making it back up again on the up hours !! I believe time keeping is probably spot on allmost but a little confusing if you go by the minute markers.

Still lovin it though :thumbsup:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Lovely BaoXuan and I'd leave it on the bracelet. Mine came without (from China) so I put it on a brown strap...nothing fancy:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> Lovely BaoXuan and I'd leave it on the bracelet. Mine came without (from China) so I put it on a brown strap...nothing fancy:


Ahh nice to see someone elses strap looks good in dark brown at the moment Ive put a light tan one on and I like it was going to put the same shade brown as you but I think the light tan somehow gives it an oriental look (Ill get me coat!)

Also I can see your dial is correctly callibrated I must have got a friday job


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> Lovely BaoXuan and I'd leave it on the bracelet. Mine came without (from China) so I put it on a brown strap...nothing fancy:


Now that looks more like it, what a difference a strap makes, well done!

BR Martin


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I went with black textured (pigskin?) leather for mine


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I bobbed this one on and so far liking it but will try a dark brown one next.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

That tan strap works a lot better than I thought it would. Looks good with either option.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's just a matter of taste but I'm a bit partial to textured straps. But I think the colour looks great with that watch! I also like the black strap on Chascomm's watch!


----------

